# Diabetics?



## parkerdog (Jan 17, 2013)

What's it like giving yourself shots even if you hate needles?

Got the news earlier that watching my diet isn't working. I gave up drinking for this?


----------



## redbug (Jan 17, 2013)

I have been using insulin for over a year the needle is painless 
I asume they will start with the long acting stuff that you take before bed.
I went the pills route with out any luck and now i take a shot before each meal.and then a shot before bedtime


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 17, 2013)

Try the HCG diet my mother was bad off and she did a few round of It and now if off the stuff all together her doc talk bad about the diet but it help her out some much and she is down about 85 pounds.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 17, 2013)

harleydoc said:


> Try the HCG diet my mother was bad off and she did a few round of It and now if off the stuff all together her doc talk bad about the diet but it help her out some much and she is down about 85 pounds.



I don't know if I could hold myself to 500 calories a day. (thats what it said on a website I looked at anyway)


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 17, 2013)

Paleo diet, there is plenty of articles on its success in reversing type 2 diabetes.


----------



## redbug (Jan 17, 2013)

you wont need hcg if you only eat 500 calories a day you will lose the weight..


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 17, 2013)

You don't have to do 500 cal a day my mom did it at 1000 cal a day


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 17, 2013)

Most of us over eat anyways I know I do for sure. But there is more to the hog then to 500 cal I have tried it with and with out the hcg and the hcg does help maybe it is my mind after like 3 day the 500 cal meals with fill you up and after a week you will feel much better.


----------



## sawmill (Jan 17, 2013)

I test my blood 4 times a day. I take one shot at bedtime with long acting and usually at noon I take another shot of short acting. On some days I don't need the shot at noon. When we moved I changed doctors and I went to him for a year and he said everything was fine. I was on pills at this time. Something came up and he was not avaiable so I went to a different doctor. Wjen I went in he checked me out and a nurse and him came in. They told me my BP was very high and my sugar level was over 900. I was told that if I would not have came in to him when I did I wouldhave had a massive heart attack within a month. Kinda give you a different look at life to hear that. Just stay on top of it. I weighed 160 lbs at that time and they put me on a 1000 cal a day diet. I started gaining weight from the insuln. I now only eat enough that would probably fill a ceral bowl between 3 meals but at least I stopped gaining weight. I now weigh 210 and I am trying hard to lose some of that. Sorry that this is so long but jusst wanted to let you know what could happen


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 17, 2013)

sawmill said:


> I test my blood 4 times a day. I take one shot at bedtime with long acting and usually at noon I take another shot of short acting. On some days I don't need the shot at noon. When we moved I changed doctors and I went to him for a year and he said everything was fine. I was on pills at this time. Something came up and he was not avaiable so I went to a different doctor. Wjen I went in he checked me out and a nurse and him came in. They told me my BP was very high and my sugar level was over 900. I was told that if I would not have came in to him when I did I wouldhave had a massive heart attack within a month. Kinda give you a different look at life to hear that. Just stay on top of it. I weighed 160 lbs at that time and they put me on a 1000 cal a day diet. I started gaining weight from the insuln. I now only eat enough that would probably fill a ceral bowl between 3 meals but at least I stopped gaining weight. I now weigh 210 and I am trying hard to lose some of that. Sorry that this is so long but jusst wanted to let you know what could happen



That's kind of what bothers me the most. Knowing that I have to make everything more regimental. 
Both of my parents were diabetics and took shots but I don't remember them taking two different kinds. (long acting and short) Is that a common thing?


----------



## sawmill (Jan 17, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> sawmill said:
> 
> 
> > I test my blood 4 times a day. I take one shot at bedtime with long acting and usually at noon I take another shot of short acting. On some days I don't need the shot at noon. When we moved I changed doctors and I went to him for a year and he said everything was fine. I was on pills at this time. Something came up and he was not avaiable so I went to a different doctor. Wjen I went in he checked me out and a nurse and him came in. They told me my BP was very high and my sugar level was over 900. I was told that if I would not have came in to him when I did I wouldhave had a massive heart attack within a month. Kinda give you a different look at life to hear that. Just stay on top of it. I weighed 160 lbs at that time and they put me on a 1000 cal a day diet. I started gaining weight from the insuln. I now only eat enough that would probably fill a ceral bowl between 3 meals but at least I stopped gaining weight. I now weigh 210 and I am trying hard to lose some of that. Sorry that this is so long but jusst wanted to let you know what could happen
> ...



I don't know how common it is, but the reason I am on it so I was told is due to addvanced stage of mine that is the only way to contol it. If I am real active in the day I usually don't need the short acting shot. I place alot of blame on my first doctor but I am at fault also for not insisting on getting a meter because I knew I was border line. If you don't have a meter get one and use it. Everyone says that when your blood sugar is high you don't feel good. In my case I actually felt better when it was high. My VA benifits sytarted last April and when I went for my physcal I was told that I had a heart attack sometime in the past so this was another wakeup call as I did not know that or when it happened. Be sure to take care of yourself. My family has a history of diabetes so when I was borderline that did not suprize me at all


----------



## sawmill (Jan 17, 2013)

sawmill said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> > sawmill said:
> ...


I forgot but ask them about classes on how to eat and they will explain a lot in these classes. Where I live they offer them on a one on one bases which is much better as you get more out of it. Your diet is not as restrctive as you think just small portions and watch what you eat. I can still drink beer just not as much and in my case it actually lowers my sugar level a bit


----------



## harleydoc (Jan 17, 2013)

My mother was in the same boat as you guys. I not trying to sell you on HCG but wife is a crunchy type of person when it come to something and she told my mom about the HCG and it really worked for her and still is working it is a lot better then all that other stuff they had her no and her doc was very very please with the out come she has been off the shots for her diebities for over a year now and was on it for almost 8 years. She come off it at the 20 day mark when she did her first HCG cycle.


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 17, 2013)

It depends on your problem.
Some people make Insulin but the body dont use it. And vice-versa.
Either way you are starting a long learning curve.

Pay attention to your Doc. There is a ton of reading out there for Diabetics, but get your info from your Doc before you go off on your own with diet etc.
Don't forget to exercise too.

I been struggeling with this for years. It's slowly getting worse, but the Doc has slowed down the destructive pace.
Shots are no problem.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 18, 2013)

Sawmill, my doc is referring me to some kind of clinic so that will probably have the classes and such.

Do you still take the pills with the shots? If not, that would get rid of 5 a day.


----------



## redbug (Jan 18, 2013)

I am down to taking 2 pills a day one before bed then mid day 
the classes help some but like everyone has said it is about control.
be sure to track the numbers you will see what causes your sugar to rise and you may choose to stay away from that


----------



## sawmill (Jan 18, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> Sawmill, my doc is referring me to some kind of clinic so that will probably have the classes and such.
> 
> Do you still take the pills with the shots? If not, that would get rid of 5 a day.



I take 2 metform per day and 1 other pill I don't remember what that is plus a pill for BP. You should keep track of what you eat as some things will drive your sugar level thru the roof. One of the thing I don't eat now is anything with gravey on it. Like I said before I don't eat much anymore and I am not hungary. But don't stop eating this will cause all kind of thing to happen. Make sure you have them explain what low blood sugar is. You will know when it happens and in my case it was not nice.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 18, 2013)

sawmill said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> > Sawmill, my doc is referring me to some kind of clinic so that will probably have the classes and such.
> ...



I know, I've hit the low blood sugar a couple of times. I had been taking metformin for a couple years then doc switched me to glyburide and finally added onglyza last year.

Seems like a slice of bread will drive it up. Carbohydrates.

I'll have to start looking around for a nurse who wants a project boyfriend! LOL


----------



## sawmill (Jan 18, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> sawmill said:
> 
> 
> > parkerdog said:
> ...



Make sure she is good looking and smart


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 18, 2013)

Make sure she is good looking and smart [/quote]

Beggars can't be choosers here. LOL


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 18, 2013)

i take 2 metformin a day but the're not working. my bs #'s are between 11 and 14 so my diet is working,but i need to adjust my meds.maybe time for incretins,or insulin.seeing my doc on tuesday.i dont think my stomach can take a higher dose of metformin.i already have bad reflux problems.


----------



## redbug (Jan 18, 2013)

My problem is still at night.. when i wake my numbers are between 160 and 195 dr wants them below 120 then I take my shot before breakfast and by lunch i am between 090 ans 110 for the rest of the day.. just had my blood taken yesterday so i will see how my a1c is on mon or tues.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 18, 2013)

bcbouy said:


> i take 2 metformin a day but the're not working. my bs #'s are between 11 and 14 so my diet is working,but i need to adjust my meds.maybe time for incretins,or insulin.seeing my doc on tuesday.i dont think my stomach can take a higher dose of metformin.i already have bad reflux problems.



Metformin used to upset my stomach bad. cramps and things. That's went I was switched to glyburide. I never did think it worked as well for me. 
Just got my appt. set for next friday to learn how to take insulin. joy joy


----------



## redbug (Jan 18, 2013)

try to get the flex pens if your insurance covers them they make it very simple I can take my pen out fishing and just keep it in the cooler for when i need it


----------



## sawmill (Jan 18, 2013)

redbug said:


> My problem is still at night.. when i wake my numbers are between 160 and 195 dr wants them below 120 then I take my shot before breakfast and by lunch i am between 090 ans 110 for the rest of the day.. just had my blood taken yesterday so i will see how my a1c is on mon or tues.


 This is when I have problems also at night. I take a shot at bedtime which is long acting and when I check in the morning my BS might be 100 or it might be 200. I then take a shot of the short acting and it brings it down to around 100. which will last all day. I was told to shot for an average of 100 but it could be in a range of 80 to 130. I also take a 1000 mg of metform twice a day. If my BS gets below 100 I cannot do anything as it takes everything out of me. I also agree on the pens they are easy to use and can be carried with you. I carried one all the time when we went to Germany. I am glad to hear that I am not the only one that has problems regulating my sugar level.


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 18, 2013)

I have the varying problem too. We never know what it's gonna be.
From 51 on a hot sunny day working outside, to 350+ after spending an evening in the house watching TV.

My A1C was 7.5 meaning I have less than 20 years to live.

I eat a snack every two hours. Meat and Cheese mostly. (that's slowly bringing the weight down)
No Meals, no Carbs or Pasta of any kind. Lo Salt. Eat your Veggies raw or lightly blanched.

We just cannot get a handle on that BG. Or what causes the rise and fall.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 19, 2013)

My parents are/were both diabetics. My dad was taking shots twice a day until he passed away several years ago at age 86. My mom at 86 now, has her's under control by diet and I'm not sure what pills. She takes so many pills for different things it's difficult to keep track.

So with me being overweight at age 60, I'm sure I've got an extremely high chance of having that to look forward to in my very near future. I quit smoking almost a year ago, so I hope I can get my weight back down and under control to increase my odds of not becoming diabetic or at least put it off for a lot longer.


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 31, 2013)

Almost a week on insulin and while the needle doesn't bother me like I thought it might, I haven't gotten to the right dosage yet.

Dr. started me out at 30 units and my blood sugar went up because was off the pills I guess. Now I'm up to 50 units and still no sign of helping. Wake up and blood sugar is 170 or so then goes up from there.

Nurse was saying what a miracle drug insulin is. Like I told her, I remember getting better results from some I tried in my youth! lol


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 31, 2013)

No Carbs after the evening meal.
Popcorn is the only whole grain snack.

When you can beat the Carbs your BG's will come down.


----------



## sawmill (Jan 31, 2013)

parkerdog said:


> Almost a week on insulin and while the needle doesn't bother me like I thought it might, I haven't gotten to the right dosage yet.
> 
> Dr. started me out at 30 units and my blood sugar went up because was off the pills I guess. Now I'm up to 50 units and still no sign of helping. Wake up and blood sugar is 170 or so then goes up from there.
> 
> Nurse was saying what a miracle drug insulin is. Like I told her, I remember getting better results from some I tried in my youth! lol



What type of insuln did they put you on? I was on a couple different ones before they found one that would work. I was told the saw as you about the miracle drug and I just figures stab and go, but quickly found out different


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 31, 2013)

Lantus out of a pen.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 31, 2013)

been taking the new meds and the metformin. i have my #'s right on the mark now.  the wife came to my info classes and now understands that my diet is crucial to my health.she isn't fighting the diet change at all,god bless her.my feet are really starting to go.


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been on Novalog 75/25 and Humalog 80/20 (or about that much) with the "Straight stuff" used for sliding scale if I go over 200.

I test every two hours. Then eat a Meat/Cheese/Veggie snack. No MEALS! Just a snack.
Stay away from the Creamed soups.
Chicken broth is good for you but has lot's of 'other' stuff in it.
Learn to boil down an old layer and season with "Tony Saccaries" ! Lo salt and great taste.


----------



## sawmill (Jan 31, 2013)

I am on Lantus and take Novolog on a sliding scale plus 2 Metform a day. I had to go to the doctor after Christmas with a sinus infection and he gave me some antibio for it. Since them my BG levels have dropped with a high of 150 at night and around 100 in the morning. I use to take 70 units of Lantus at night and one shot or Novolog during the day. But now I only take 40 units of Lantus a day and no Novolog. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it stays that way.


----------



## parkerdog (Feb 1, 2013)

Does the metformin bother anybody elses digestive tract? I had to quit taking it close to a year ago. After about any meal I'd get cramps and didn't stray too far from home. Another dr. appt. tomorrow. They like to give insurance companies a workout.


----------



## Fishingtech (Feb 1, 2013)

I used to take glucophage, but it really didnt work at all for me ( was taking 1000mg twice a day ) but for the last couple of years I've been taking Lantus at night and Apidra on a sliding scale. ( both in the pen ). Been a diabetic since 2000 and trust me it pays to maintain a healthy LIFESTYLE, not just a diet.


----------



## redbug (Feb 2, 2013)

I have days that the metformin tears me up and other days i'm fine.
i have been on the novalog for a year now and am doing fairly well except at night.
i have put a few pounds back on due to work I was working out on the street for 15 years and was moved into training
i spend most days in meetings and that means free lunch i eat salad when they have it but that doesnt happen often


----------



## sawmill (Feb 2, 2013)

Fishingtech said:


> I used to take glucophage, but it really didnt work at all for me ( was taking 1000mg twice a day ) but for the last couple of years I've been taking Lantus at night and Apidra on a sliding scale. ( both in the pen ). Been a diabetic since 2000 and trust me it pays to maintain a healthy LIFESTYLE, not just a diet.


 Metforum doesnt bother me but the gluophage caused me to have a cough. I thought that what was cousing it but when I went back for my checkup I was taken off it and put back on metrforum. The lantus caused me to gain weight even by by me eatting much less. When I excersise some days it lowers my blood sugar and other days it has no effect on it at all.


----------



## parkerdog (Feb 2, 2013)

Dr. bumped my lantus up to 65 units and put me on humalog/sliding scale. No more glyburide though.

The lantus must finally be getting close to the right dose because I just checked my bg before lunch and it was 135. Usually it's been 180-190 before lunch.

4 units of humalog and stick myself in another couple of hours. The damn lancet for the test hurts more than the shot of insulin. Can't even really feel it.


----------



## redbug (Feb 2, 2013)

no that you are the stick before meals be sure to carry some snacks with you at all times if you start to feel clamy check your sugar. below 70 you are reaching the danger area so watch that


----------



## airsickness (Feb 17, 2013)

My wife has been on an insulin pump for 10 years now. Its the best. No more late night low sugar attacks. No more needles. For her 4-6 a day. Changes the site every 3-4 days. It was expensive and worth every penny.


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2013)

Well i just got home from Atlantic City from a weekend away. ( i did have a good weekend money wise )
I forgot my metformin and boy did i pay for it. 
my sugar that has been controled hit a high of 340 this morning. 
it stinks when i screw up like that
I think i will try to get my dr to sign off on the pump I have been hearing great things about it


----------



## parkerdog (Jun 8, 2013)

Thought I'd do a follow up post on the diabetics.

How many units of insulin are some of you taking? The diabetes clinic doc had me on total of 80 units of lantus (40 morning/40night) and 90 units of Humalog (30,30,30).

When I was at my regular doctor the other day he thought that was too much. His opinion was over 150 units can be harmful to your blood vessels. So he adjusted to a straight 100 units of lantus and put me back on onglyza.

Now my blood sugar has been running back in the 150's - 170's again where I had it down to 100's and my a1c was 5. something.

That's why I hate having two doctors at the same time. The clinic doc treatment seemed to be working but the regular doctor is looking at the total picture I guess? I have to try to do what they tell you otherwise what's the point of wasting the money and going to them?

So I was wondering if any of your doctors thought 150 units a day was too much? I realize everyone is different but there are general guidelines.


----------



## sawmill (Jun 9, 2013)

I take anywhere from 50 to 70 units of Lantus at night. It all depends on what my BS is at bedtime and then I just guess. What I have found is some doctors don't seem to be up to date on diabetes. There are some excellent web sites where people such as us can go and get some ideas to help with the same problems we are having. Glad to see you are working at it and remember no 2 people are alike


----------

